

Siracusa said so. - guan
http://www.siracusasaidso.com/

======
ghshephard
I love Siracusa's podcast, Hypercritical. Always opinionated, and even right
some times, Dan Benjamin basically just gets out of his way and let's him rock
out. I particularly like the fact that Siracusa's ideas come out so quickly,
it's sometimes hard for _siracusa_ to keep up them.

Of course, his other claim to fame are his Epic OS X reviews.

